# i joined the canam family



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I picked up a 13 maverick yesterday I haven't got to ride it much since its like 0 degrees here but what I did ride it this thing has a lot of power 
here is a picture of it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. They sure look good too.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

yea they do I really like the way they look


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats! :rockn:


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

took the 29.5s off my brute and put them on it with some adapters


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

looks good but you need to throw the new 32.5 outlaw 2's on there especially since you will be able to fit them without a lift or anything


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

if I had the money to buy them I would I am getting ready to build a shop and just bought the maverick so im low on cash now


----------

